# Battery wires ?



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

So I'm picking up my new skiff on Thursday. I am gonna want to mount the battery in the bow. It is a 14.6 skiff so I'll probably need about a 15ft battery cables. Anyone have an online recommendations on where to buy the cables. I prefer prebuilt cables. Also what size should I buy? Any recommendations are appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I would just buy stranded "*tin"* coated AWG 4 marine wire (a.k.a. 4 gauge). Buy 15ft in red and 15ft in black and have them install tin or nickel coated battery post terminal connectors on it. Then tape them together with some black electrical tape of zip ties about every 1 to 2ft from one end to the other.

These guys have deals on that stuff and will crimp the terminals on and add some heat shrink over the connectors.

http://www.marinesurplusinc.com/

If you lived near me, I would do that for you since I have the connectors and heat shrink (I'm not in the business, I just have the stuff). If you want to try installing them yourself, I will give you (and send them to you) the correct terminals and heat shrink and you can just do it yourself. It's not complicated and pretty simple to do.

How and what are you going to connect on the other end. Is this for your OB or TM? If so for either, you can install quick release waterproof terminal connectors from the OM or TM cables to your extension. If you are just running them into your OB motor onto your starter, make sure you measure the bolt post dia and have whoever add them onto the other end of your extension cables (I'm assuming between 1/4" to 3/8"). But if its a small tiller style OB, then you may want to set up a quick disconnect, so you can remove the OB easily,(if that is in your plans).

You can PM me for more advice on the subject.

Ted


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I would recommend you run a string from starting point to where you will terminate the wires. If you guess the length, you might end up way short.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I would just buy stranded "*tin"* coated AWG 4 marine wire (a.k.a. 4 gauge).  Buy 15ft in red and 15ft in black and have them install tin or nickel coated battery post terminal connectors on it. Then tape them together with some black electrical tape of zip ties about every 1 to 2ft from one end to the other.
> 
> These guys have deals on that stuff and will crimp the terminals on and add some heat shrink over the connectors.
> 
> ...


I'll be hit u up later thanks


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

#4 wire for sure I did this in my shadowcast got my wire from marine trading post added a lawn mower battery less weight works perfect cranks my 20 with no issue. Don't forget the heat shrink.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

http://stores.ebay.com/Gauge-Wire-and-Cable?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Get them to custom make just what you want.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Don't forget to run a string thru with them so you have a way to pull wires later if needed. I never run a wire thru a chase without a string attached.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

All terrible advice. Cut twice, measure once. Twist the 4 gauge wire together to form a splice when you arrive at the ramp. You also need a healthy green buildup on all connections.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. This why I like this forum. Except @MooreMiller!!!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> http://stores.ebay.com/Gauge-Wire-and-Cable?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
> 
> Get them to custom make just what you want.


I think I'm going this route. Have you used this company?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Tinnedmarinewire.com

High quality material and connections lugs. They will premarket to your specified.lengthy gauge and color.

Great prices


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've used both suppliers noted above. Both deliver what they promise but in this case Tinnedmarinewire.com appears to be the least expensive.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Tinnedmarinewire.com
> 
> High quality material and connections lugs. They will premarket to your specified.lengthy gauge and color.
> 
> Great prices


This


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> I've used both suppliers noted above. Both deliver what they promise but in this case Tinnedmarinewire.com appears to be the least expensive.





Whiskey Angler said:


> Tinnedmarinewire.com
> 
> High quality material and connections lugs. They will premarket to your specified.lengthy gauge and color.
> 
> Great prices


Dang ordered my wire before I saw this. Thanks and I'll remember this for future purchases.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Lots of advice here about wire size, connections, how to run, etc. - but one important item was left out.... 

Make sure to add a battery switch in your run - and locate it in a convenient relatively sheltered area near your battery... That switch is not only an important safety factor - it will allow you to stop any drain from your battery when the boats just sitting on a trailer somewhere - the way most rigs do.... 

Blue Seas makes a small single battery model that's very simple in operation. If you're running two batteries then things get a bit more complicated - but a battery switch is still a necessity...


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Lots of advice here about wire size, connections, how to run, etc. - but one important item was left out....
> 
> Hmm I guess I'll have to purchase one of these. Thanks
> 
> ...


----------

